# Flashing CIC Head Unit



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Hi everybody

New to coding. Looking for advice.
I have the (almost) latest E-Sys (3.26.0) and PSdZdata (both Lite and Full, 54.0) for my F11 520d.
I want to flash the latest firmware onto the Head Unit to upgrade the bluetooth software as my car is NOT equiped with the center armrest USB.

What is required to flash the head unit? 
Do I need a steady power supply for the car battery?
How do I go about it in E-Sys? What's required? Are there any walkthroughs?
How difficult is it?
How long time should it take?
Are there other things that needs flashing when upgrading the firmware of the Head Unit?
*What are the chances of bricking the unit?* And is it recoverable?

Hope somone can shed some light on my questions. Thanks in advance! :thumbup:


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

1) You need ENET Cable, E-Sys, and PSdZData Full to flash ECU
2) Car must be on a commercial grade charger, good for 50 amp minimum (ideally 70 amp).
3) I've written the instructions for flashing in many threads, e.g. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179840&postcount=29.
4) For factory original ECU, it is not all that hard.
5) Head Unit will take about 45 minutes.
6) An ECU Flash may have dependencies on other ECU's also being flashed. See my post here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8688725&postcount=18
7) I don't give odds. If it fails, maybe it is recoverable or maybe not.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

Changes of bricking are very small if:
1. Your CIC is factory fitted
2. You have proper power source like Shawn described
3. You use your original factory FA when flashing

If flash fails, it is usually recoverable. Just never ever choose "code default values" in E-sys and you should have a back door open. Also remember to store your original svt_ist, svt_soll and TAL.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 1) You need ENET Cable, E-Sys, and PSdZData Full to flash ECU
> 2) Car must be on a commercial grade charger, good for 50 amp minimum (ideally 70 amp).
> 3) I've written the instructions for flashing in many threads, e.g. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179840&postcount=29.
> 4) For factory original ECU, it is not all that hard.
> ...


Thanks a bunch! :thumbup:
The charger: any recos?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> Changes of bricking are very small if:
> 1. Your CIC is factory fitted
> 2. You have proper power source like Shawn described
> 3. You use your original factory FA when flashing
> ...


Thanks!:thumbup:
1) It's born with the CIC
2) Looking into attaining one... any recos?
3) Meaning: no FDL coding done in advance?


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

2) I use Maas SPS-50 II, some people use Schumacher INC-700A. Maas has worked fine, I have done many complete flashes with it.
3) No. No modifications made to FA.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

ap90500 said:


> 2) I use Maas SPS-50 II, some people use Schumacher INC-700A. Maas has worked fine, I have done many complete flashes with it.
> 3) No. No modifications made to FA.


Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 6) An ECU Flash may have dependencies on other ECU's also being flashed. See my post here: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8688725&postcount=18


Hi Shawn

Curious: in the TAL-editor I have several TalLine_ID which has BaseVariant=HU_CIC. Does that make a difference? I guess I just hav to check all the TalLines (do a search for HU_CIC) which has BaseVariant=HU_CIC and see how many different PreRequisites I have, right?

It looks like ZGW (btw: what is that?) is the only PreReq for HU_CIC, does that make sense?

Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> 3) I've written the instructions for flashing in many threads, e.g. http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=8179840&postcount=29.


Bonus question 
I assume that I in this step will tick off the blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns for the HU_CIC and ZGW (which is a PreRequisite to HU_CIC?
Thanks!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

zkiifreak said:


> Hi Shawn
> 
> Curious: in the TAL-editor I have several TalLine_ID which has BaseVariant=HU_CIC. Does that make a difference? I guess I just hav to check all the TalLines (do a search for HU_CIC) which has BaseVariant=HU_CIC and see how many different PreRequisites I have, right?
> 
> ...





zkiifreak said:


> Bonus question
> I assume that I in this step will tick off the blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy columns for the HU_CIC and ZGW (which is a PreRequisite to HU_CIC?
> Thanks!


Each Tagline for the Same ECU is doing a different function for that ECU (e.g. one for HWDeinstall and one for HWInstall):









ZGW is the Central Gateway Module. It is sensible that it is the only Prerequisite ECU for CIC.

The checkboxes for blFlash, swDeploy, cdDeploy, and ibaDeploy will be the same for any ECU to be flashed.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> Each Tagline for the Same ECU is doing a different function for that ECU (e.g. one for HWDeinstall and one for HWInstall):
> 
> View attachment 475497
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch for your reply!
This means, that I might as well flash my KOMBI, as this module only seems to have PreReqs for the same modules as the HU_CIC


----------



## Serato (Nov 12, 2014)

coding frm3 at f11 is not working, error kis wisensbank

Flash?


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Serato said:


> coding frm3 at f11 is not working, error kis wisensbank
> 
> Flash?


??? Not quite following...


----------



## mohssine (Feb 12, 2017)

*hi*

i need your help i have just buy a hu cic 2009 takhen from serie 730d 2009,and i want to installe it on my serie 5 f10 525d 2012 i did the moste of the installation and coding but the dvd dosent work (cd audio mp3)and when i do the revers there is no car image on the screen only the pcd front and back, i fix the back camera by modify some wire on the conector i saw that on the internet, sorry my english is very bad. i need the code to fix the dvd and the image of the car in all mode (confort,sport,sport+)


----------



## EdgaBMW (Mar 13, 2015)

Hi,

can F series CIC unit be flashed with winkfp?

Thanks


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

EdgaBMW said:


> Hi,
> 
> can F series CIC unit be flashed with winkfp?
> 
> Thanks


Not if installed in F-Series car.


----------

